# Bangladesh beyond Dhaka



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Alright people, you can find pictures of the capital city of Dhaka in a separate thread- as you know it is one of the largest cities in the world. However, what most people don't know is the fact that there is a lot more to Bangladesh than just Dhaka  Bangladesh is divided into *64 districts* and *6 divisions* (sort of like provinces), the divisional headquarters are the cities of Dhaka, Chittagong, Khulna, Barisal, Sylhet & Rajshahi. Also note that almost all the pictures I shall post here were originally posted in the Bangladesh subforum. I hope the mods will be pleased if I just post the link to the pictures. Well, lets end talking and start with the pics.  

Chittagong Revolving Restaurant
http://clip2net.com/clip/m7984/1222500179-clip-256kb.jpg









Chittagong Gate
http://photo.webbangladesh.com/images/uploaded/big_1_3_22_182.jpg









Airport Road, Chittagong
http://photo.webbangladesh.com/images/uploaded/big_1_3_22_180.jpg









Streets of Chittagong
http://photo.webbangladesh.com/images/uploaded/big_1_3_22_171.jpg










Chittagong lighted up for Eid. Courtesy of Daily Star newspaper
http://www.thedailystar.net/2005/10/12/2005-10-12__ctg03.jpg &
http://www.thedailystar.net/2005/10/12/2005-10-12__ctg03.jpg











Peninsula 4 star hotel in Chittagong. Photo by Daily Star newspaper
http://www.thedailystar.net/2006/02/22/2006-02-22__ctg01.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazaar- the longest unbroken sea beach in the world. It is also the southernmost district of Bangladesh. Courtesy of Faruque Abu Sayeed

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/nayeem007/coxsbazar_holiday_2003.jpg









http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/nayeem007/coxsbazar_sun_2003.jpg









http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/nayeem007/coxsbazar_water_2003.jpg









http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/nayeem007/coxsbazar_sunset_2003.jpg









Naval Academy Area, Chittagong- courtesy of me


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Tomb of U.V Redkin, Chittagong- photos by me




















View of Chittagong city
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/chittagongviews44.jpg









Old Railway Station of Chittagong. It was built during the British era.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3038/2586365587_e8c9ec67f1_b.jpg









5 star Hotel SeaGull in Cox's Bazaar
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2838007487_ea248eff5d_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3003/2838008125_ffecc98f34_o.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Comilla is a small city in Chittagong Division of Bangladesh. It was one the few sites in Bangladesh where World War II was fought. It is also home to the ruins a millenia old Buddhist civilzation.

Comilla Circuit House, Comilla
http://www.geocities.com/file2archive/Comilla008.jpg









Martyrs Monument, Comilla
http://www.geocities.com/file2archive/Comilla019.jpg










Ispahani Public School, Comilla
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/7130/imgp2291jy4.jpg









Ruins of Mainamati. 
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r94/tanzirian/comilla6.jpg









World War II cemetery in Comilla. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/comillacemetary.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Heres more Cox's Bazaar.

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j98/mirzazeehan/himsari4coxsbazar.jpg









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j98/mirzazeehan/coxbeach1.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/222/489821055_77922d9c6b_b.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/coxsbazaraerialview2.jpg









http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j98/mirzazeehan/himsari5coxsbazar.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3193/2838840802_513d36f03f_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3092/2838007197_b34c5c8070_o.jpg










http://clip2net.com/clip/m7984/1222393613-clip-109kb.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2876419158_5fc543085f_o.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Rajshahi is the northernmost division of Bangladesh. Rajshahi city- popularly known as _the silk city_, is the divisional headquarter.

Medical College in Rajshahi
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/kyamcRajshahi.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/kyamcRajshahi2.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/148/358327418_2b1dbe993e_o.jpg



























Rajshahi City Hall, Rajshahi
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/rajshahi.jpg









Rajshahi Parjatan Motel
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/rajshahiparjatanmotel.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/rajshahiparjatanmotel.jpg



















Kushtia is a small town in Bangladesh. It is well known because it was the first liberated city of independent Bangladesh in the war of 1971.

Islamic University Auditorium, Kushtia
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/45/Kushtia_univ_aud.jpg









One of the national highways connecting all of Bangladesh. Credit of Faruque Abu Sayeed
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/16/21714904_711afab61a.jpg?v=0










Pabna is a small town in central Bangladesh.

Cadet College, Pabna
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/106/286614136_c340c684aa_o.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/155/333680115_0388809970_b.jpg


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't know Bangladesh was that beautifull it's an amazing country that's for sure!


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Tehr IR  

The three districts of Bandarban, Khaggrachari & Rangamati are commonly known as the Chittagong Hill Tracts (CHT) and are home to the largest minority of Bangladesh- the Chakma people who comprise of 2% of our population while the other 98% is mostly Bengalis.

Nilgiri Hills, Bandarban, CHT
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e369/bakedcaked/bandarban/Picture639.jpg









http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e369/bakedcaked/bandarban/Picture666.jpg









http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e369/bakedcaked/bandarban/Picture675.jpg









Landscape of the CHT
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3252/2973463193_0d257dd623_b.jpg









More of Cox's Bazaar
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2944415641_8a068af0e0_o.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sylhet is a city in the northeast of Bangladesh. 

Hotel & Shopping mall in Sylhet
http://www.hotelgardeninn.net/picturegallery/images/view1_jpg.jpg









Historic Kean Bridge, Sylhet
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2767030879_a73a7a431b_b.jpg









Now lets get back to Rajshahi.

Liberation War Monument, Rajshahi
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/rajshahi3.jpg









Rangpur is a town in Rajshahi Division

City Zoo gate, Rangpur
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/23/29770585_d9260d3403_o.jpg









Tajhat Palace, Rangpur
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/38/91385673_017ef53b7d.jpg?v=0


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice country kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bogra is a small city in Rajshahi Division of Bangladesh.

Riverside, Bogra
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/153/357028351_2040492a13.jpg?v=0










The small town of Bogra
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/bogra5.jpg









Beautiful Chittagong Hill Tracts

by sprites up [email protected]
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2902108217_02fd9d3e1f_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3254/2902098077_15dea5789e_b.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazaar district is a strong contender for the 7 natural wonders list.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3099/2902097011_ca85dcbd04_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3016/2950627445_c195a03022_b.jpg









Photos of CHT by sytoha

Small tribes live in traditional ways deep inside the CHT hills
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2954484129_b8b9308c63_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2081/2940266951_4aa1dc6a67_b.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Buddhist temple in Bandarban, CHT
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/103/258043597_ad81f50575_b.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/29/101274698_e9d6b3e754_o.jpg









Golden Temple Complex, Bandarban
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/bandarban7.jpg









Chapai Nawabganj is a city in northwest Bangladesh. 

13th century Chhoto Shona Masjid in Chapai Nawabganj. Known as "jewel of the northwest"
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/unknownmosque10.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/chotosonamosque.jpg









Dinajpur is a district in Rajshahi Division of Bangladesh and is close to Bangladesh's border with India. Historic Kantazi Temple in Dinajpur.
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/137/350158073_14942fbe37_b.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Moulvi Bazaar is a district adjacent to Sylhet and the two cities are closely related in history and culture.

Road in Moulvi Bazaar
http://www.dcmoulvibazar.gov.bd/album/photos/road1.JPG









Somewhere in the Dhaka-Sylhet highway
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/dhaka-sylhethighway8.jpg









Rupsha Bridge connects Khulna- a southwestern city, divisional headquarter and 3rd largest city of Bangladesh to the rest of the country.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2121/2503042502_4e077b45a6_b.jpg









Jamuna Bridge in Tangail is the longest bridge in the country and very important to our local economy.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/jamunabridge92.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/jamunabridge90.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The Sundarbans in southern Bangladesh is the largest mangrove rainforest in the world and home to the Royal Bengal Tiger.

http://www.bdshots.com/d/55201-2/Small+River+in+Shundarban_39.JPG









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491132076rudjFa_fs.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491132039SkAqDl_fs.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491132970IlSNXQ_fs.jpg









Where the forest meets the Bay of Bengal
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491133918uJDhpi_fs.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491134722zMOGvM_fs.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491135239sXrZgW_fs.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/491135353NCyQTr_fs.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

St. Martins is a picturesque island in Cox's Bazaar district of Bangladesh.

http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/StMartins/Day1/7-2.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/StMartins/Day1/DSC03531.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/StMartins/Day1/DSC03557.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/StMartins/Day1/DSC03563.jpg









Now, getting back to Rangamati, CHT

Hanging Bridge, Rangamati
http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/800px-Rangamati_bridge.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/DSC00106.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/DSC00140.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/ranagamati-shuvolong-falls.jpg









http://i152.photobucket.com/albums/s195/tareq79/rangamati-lake1.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Army Resthouse in Bandarban, CHT
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/Dhaka2/bandarbanresort2.jpg









Gangchil Resthouse, Rangamati, CHT
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/Dhaka2/rangamatiresort8.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/Dhaka2/rangamatiresort10.jpg









Old temples in Rangamati, CHT
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r94/tanzirian/ban12.jpg









http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r94/tanzirian/ban11.jpg









*Bagerhat* is a small town near Khulna district. The historic 60 domed mosque is located in Bagerhat
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1274/575879093_cb57af60e9_b.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mymensingh is a district town in central Bangladesh.

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/169/466831401_093f4e4643_o.jpg









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/168/466832469_d6b2b24002_o.jpg









Now getting back to Rangpur in north Bengal.

Tajhat Palace Grounds
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/tajhatpalace2.jpg









Historic Maharaja's Palace in Natore district.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/maharajaspalacenatore6.jpg









http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/maharajaspalacenatore5.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More beautiful views of the Chittagong Hill Tracts
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/Dhaka1/Dhaka2/keokradong2.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3158/2831619414_e627772725_b.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3146/2839566103_8fd8a28a69_o.jpg










Metro Chittagong- a city of around 4 million people
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/chittagong47.jpg









Foy's Lake, Chittagong
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/foyslake36.jpg









Concord Amusement Park at Foy's Lake, Chittagong
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/foyslake35.jpg









Chittagong is apparently a very hilly city
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/tigerpass3.jpg









Martyrs Memorial, Chittagong Cantonment
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/bmachittagong3.jpg









Revolving Restaurant, Chittagong
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v457/Dhaka/dhaka4/chittagongtower21.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Old Circuit House, Chittagong. Currently serves as "Zia Memorial Museum". It is the deathplace of martyred President Ziaur Rahman- the man who set Bangladesh in the course of democracy and progress while preserving our moral values. A few army officers murdered him in the Circuit House a few decades ago. Ziaur Rahman and the great father of the nation of Bangladesh- Sheikh Mujib are both widely revered as our legendary leaders throughout the country.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3244/2983924048_cce2c30f4c_b.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Temple in Narinda (photo credit of Ershad Ahmed)









15th century mosque in Bagerhat district. (photo credit of onbangladesh.com)









Part of Baitul Aman Masjid in Barisal district. (photo credit of M.M.H Riyad


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Barisal Circuit House
http://i142.photobucket.com/albums/r94/tanzirian/barisal2-kaikobad.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos credit of Fahim 519. Originally posted by Tanzirian.

Khulna is the 3rd largest city of Bangladesh. However, its relatively poorer than other large cities like Dhaka, Chittagong & Sylhet.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Baitul Noor Masjid in Khulna.









The middle class boom is visible even in poorer cities such as Khulna.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice towns/cities


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks  The one below is a monument to a freedom fighter in Gazipur district, an industrial town adjacent to Dhaka.


By Dhakaiya


By Dhakaiya


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo credit of *bnruba*, Originally posted by Amar11372.

Beautiful Chittagong Hill Tracts.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Shuvlong Waterfall. Photo bt *Arif Zaman*. Originally posted by Tanzirian.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photo of St. Martin Island by *Mirza Salman Hossain* from Wikimedia Commons.










Patenga Beach, Chittagong- Photo credit of Ziaul Haque


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful monuments and scenaries. Also very cool street level pix. Thanks for this nice thread about Bangladesh


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Your most welcome 

Heres Chittagong WW-II Cemetary, photo from Wikimedia Commons, credit of *Hossain Toufique Iftekhar.*









Small temple in Cox's Bazaar. Credit of *Muntasir du*.










Lotuses in Madhobpur, Sylhet. Credit of Shmunmun.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

A historic _Zameendar bari_ (landlord's house) in Jessore district of Bangladesh. This one belonged to a famous poet known as Michel Madhusudan Datto. Credit of Asif Anam Siddique/









Dawn at the Bay of Bengal. Credit of Joyseshawaa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks 
Credit for the following photo of Chittagong Hill Tracts goes to *Hilme*. Originally posted by Tanzirian.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Courtesy of jasim_ublack. Originally posted by Amar11372. 
Resthouse in Chittagong Hill Tracts


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Photos credit of Jason Risley. Originally posted by Tanzirian.
The old-court of Chittagong has been renovated very recently.









Karnafuli Bridge. Credit of aminul h.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From the Bangladesh subforum.



amar11372 said:


> *Cox Bazaar & Hill Tracks
> 
> by DejaRad*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Somewhere in Bangladesh, credit of *codepirate*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Selling toys for Eid. Credit of *Jui Photo*









Buddha Dhatu Jadi Temple, Bandarban. Credit of *Codepirate*









Hindus crafting their deities for Puja.









Typical Bangladeshi countryside soon after harvests. Credit of *Dream Shots*









Boat racing, credit of *Jui Photo*









Chittagong Hill Tracts. Credit of *Ziaul Haq*









Launching a kite filled with hot-air for kite festival.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Cox's Bazaar, credit of *ohaider*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Temple at Puthia.


Lovely temple and beautiful updates as usual. Thank you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates ^^ as well :cheers: thanks a lot kay:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanking you all 

Heres more



amar11372 said:


> by RUSSEL
> 
> *st martins*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow....


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Bangladesh's southern division of Chittagong is perhaps the most beautiful place in the world with stunning beaches, dense forests and blue hills that stretch as far as the horizon.

A tea plantation in Bandarban, Chittagong Hill Tracts region, credit of *Ziaul Hoque*









Kaptai Lake in Chittagong Hill Tracts.









Landscape of Thanchi, a land inhabited mostly by the Chakma people who comprise 2% of our population. The rest 98% is overwhelmingly Bengalis. Credit of *joybangla*









Numerous waterfalls are dotted across the Chittagong Hill Tracts. Credit of *Pinkfloyd*









Credit of *if6065*









Sandy beaches of Cox's Bazaar district, just south of Chittagong district. By *Ekramul Islam Tuhin*









Boats in St.Martin's island, close to Cox's Bazaar district. By *Madhu*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The land scape is really awesomeness :cheers:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Always a pleasure to read your comments.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

you deserved it because you've posted lots of beautiful photos.. all credits are yours...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credits to the photographers


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

and to the one who collected....hehehe



Dhakaiya said:


> Credits to the photographers


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

that chittagong nightview is nice. Whats the population of chittagong btw?


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Hindustani said:


> that chittagong nightview is nice. Whats the population of Chittagong btw?


about 5 Million


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

great pics Dhakaiya.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mostly collected by you


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Pictures from *photo.com.bd*


Fishing in Bogra. Credit of *Hasan Habib*









Tea Gardens. Credit of *Arif Chowdhury*









Credit of *Samia Chowdhury*









Credit of Qazi Tassaduq Zaman


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More from *photo.com.bd*

Chhera Dweep. Credit of *Nafia Farzana Chowdhury*









Jamuna Bridge. Credit of *Iqbal H Khondker*









Typical Bangladesh during the sweltering summer sun. Credit of *Md. Ayaz*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More from *photo.com.bd*

Kuakata beach, credit of *Parvez*









Credit of *Arif Chowdhury*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... nice shots...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesomeness once again


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks 

Pictures from wikimedia commons. 

Sher-e-Bangla Medical College in Bogra. Rickshaws continue to be the favourite form of transportation outside the bustling cities of Dhaka & Chittagong. Credit of *Kowshik*









World War II cemetary in Comilla district. Credit of *Jarirfadlullah*









Monument at Hazi Danesh University in Dinajpur


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Agrabad, Chittagong city. Credit of *Hossain Toufique Iftekhar*









Monument to martyrs in Chittagong, credit of *Azim Al Jabber*









More of Chittagong by *Azim Al Jabber*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Centuries old 60 domed mosque in Bagerhat district, southwest Bangladesh.

Photos by dead end doll

















By unknown photographer- historic Nayadighi Mosque in Gaur, northern Bangladesh


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sunset at St. Martin's Island, credit of *tareq79*









Credit of Bromora. U/C Filling station along Dhaka-Sylhet Highway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Interesting design of that building...


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

The island district of Bhola, famous for crocodiles around its coast along the Bay of Bengal. By *Azim al Jabber*









Rangamati bt *Tanim*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool sunset there....


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Many urban Bangladeshis tend to have holiday homes in their villages, heres one credit of *mb1*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Osmani Intl. Airport, Sylhet. Credit of *Golden Boy*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Niligiri hills in Chittagong Division, credit of *Surfer*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

By *Abu Shafi*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last 2 photos @Dhakaiya are very beautiful


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks  From BD subforum.



amar11372 said:


> *by Md. Ziaul Hoque *


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nilgiri hills in southern Bangladesh, credit of *arian_angel*




























http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2343/3535260822_9bb24a649b_o.jpg


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

U/C Karnaphuli Bridge near Metro Chittagong, credit of *habib.rdh*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Metro Khulna, Bangladesh's 2nd port city. Credit of *Fahim 519*. Originally posted by Tanzirian.

AKTel Customer Care Center in Munna Tower









Kastury Plaza









Islami Bank Hospital


----------



## sikal (Jun 8, 2009)

The Buddhist temples look quite interesting


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^


>


That Buddhist temple is really awesome


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

More Khulna city, credit of *Fahim519* Originally posted by Tanzirian.

Hotel Royal









Castle Salam


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

From wikimedia commons.

By *Md.Saiful Aziz Shamseer,cse,99*
One of the student halls of Sylhet University of Science and Technology.









One of the student halls of Khulna University, by *Rahmanaminur*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

KAFCO area in Metro Chittagong.


tanzirian said:


> Here is another view (image from pblbd.com):


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Kuakata island by *Zubair851*









Chittagong Hill Tracts comprises of the districts of Bandarban, Khagrachari and Rangamati, inhabited mostly by tribal people who have kept their traditions alive for centuries. The area rich in natural beauty is one of the jewels of Bengal. Photos by *Syed_65*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great City!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

beautiful photos @Dhakaiya  in the last photo, that place its residence, house?


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> beautiful photos @Dhakaiya  in the last photo, that place its residence, house?


Dunno. Looks as if a historic place has been turned into a guesthouse.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dhakaiya said:


> Dunno. Looks as if a historic place has been turned into a guesthouse.


That's why i asked; looks more a historic "temple", building than a house


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> That's why i asked; looks more a historic "temple", building than a house


The majority of the population in that area of Bangladesh are actually Buddhist and there are many Buddhist temples in hill/mountain tops. So it could indeed be a temple.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ So i guessed right, thanks btw


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Amazing places!! Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos -please- @Dhakaiya


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

*By : oporajito.aronnok (Shahed Mehbub)*


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Sylhet district by *Shahnoor Habib*. Originally posted by nayeem007 in Bangladesh subforum.

Jaflong area- close to the border with India, Jaflong is famous for its scenic hills and stone-breaking industries. 









A government motel in Sylhet.









Tea gardens in Sylhet. The larger trees are planted to give shade to the smaller tea plants.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

_Edit: picture did not appear_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photo (tea gardens) is beautiful @Dhakaiya


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Traditional fishing boat in the river. Pic by grambangla08.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Credit of Nizu.


















Handicrafts in the making









By Selim Azad


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ last batch of pictures are awesome.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Mosque in Sylhet. Credit of *Aumit Ahmed*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos indeed


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Boat racing in Chittagong Division.



tanzirian said:


> Sampan baitch (for non-Bengalis: sampan = type of boat; baitch = boat race) on Karnafuly River, Chittagong - photos by Taufique Sayeed:


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Chittagong metropolitan city. Photo by shamsadctg.


----------

